# Ties between Russia and the Taliban worry Afghan, U.S. officials



## saiyan0321

Afghan and American officials are increasingly worried that any deepening of ties between Russia and Taliban militants fighting to topple the government in Kabul could complicate an already precarious security situation.

Russian officials have denied they provide aid to the insurgents, who are contesting large swathes of territory and inflicting heavy casualties, and say their limited contacts are aimed at bringing the Taliban to the negotiating table.

Leaders in Kabul say Russian support for the Afghan Taliban appears to be mostly political so far.

But a series of recent meetings they say has taken place in Moscow and Tajikistan has made Afghan intelligence and defense officials nervous about more direct support including weapons or funding.

A senior Afghan security official called Russian support for the Taliban a "dangerous new trend", an analysis echoed by the top U.S. commander in Afghanistan, General John Nicholson.

He told reporters at a briefing in Washington last week that Russia had joined Iran and Pakistan as countries with a "malign influence" in Afghanistan, and said Moscow was lending legitimacy to the Taliban.

Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova pushed back at Nicholson's comments in a briefing in Moscow on Wednesday, calling them naive and inaccurate.

"We have repeatedly said that Russia is not carrying out any secret talks with the Taliban and is not providing it with any kind of support," she said.

Zakharova said Russia favors a negotiated peace in Afghanistan, which can only happen by cultivating contacts with all players, including the Taliban.

The Russian embassy in Kabul has scheduled a press conference for Thursday to discuss Afghan-Russian relations, amid reports that the Afghan parliament plans to investigate Russia's ties with the Taliban.



ANOTHER "GREAT GAME"?


*Ties between Russia and the Taliban worry Afghan, U.S. officials*








2/2
Members of the Taliban gather at the site of the execution of three men accused of murdering a couple during a robbery in Gha...
REUTERS/STRINGER/FILE PHOTO+







1/2
Members of the Taliban stand at the site of the execution of three men in Ghazni province, Afghanistan, April 18, 2015.
REUTERS/STRINGER/FILE PHOTO


Afghanistan has long been the scene of international intrigue and intervention, with the British and Russians jockeying for power during the 19th Century "Great Game," and the United States helping Pakistan provide weapons and funding to Afghan rebels fighting Soviet forces in the 1980s.

Taliban officials told Reuters that the group has had significant contacts with Moscow since at least 2007, adding that Russian involvement did not extend beyond "moral and political support".

"We had a common enemy," said one senior Taliban official. "We needed support to get rid of the United States and its allies in Afghanistan and Russia wanted all foreign troops to leave Afghanistan as quickly as possible."

Moscow has been critical of the United States and NATO over their handling of the war in Afghanistan, but Russia initially helped provide helicopters for the Afghan military and agreed to a supply route for coalition materials through Russia.

Most of that cooperation has fallen apart as relations between Russia and the West deteriorated in recent years over the conflicts in Ukraine and Syria.

Incoming U.S. president Donald Trump, who takes office in January, has signaled a desire to improve relations with Russia, meaning future U.S. and Russian policies could change.



FOREIGN MEETINGS

In recent months, Taliban representatives have held several meetings with Russian officials, according to both Taliban and Afghan government sources.

Those meetings included a visit to Tajikistan by the Taliban shadow governor of Kunduz province, Mullah Abdul Salam, said Kunduz police chief Qasim Jangalbagh.

Another recent meeting occurred in Moscow itself, according to an official at the presidential palace in Kabul.

Afghan officials did not produce evidence of direct Russian aid, but recent cross-border flights by unidentified helicopters and seizures of brand new "Russian-made" guns had raised concerns that regional actors may be playing a larger role, Jangalbagh said.

"If the Taliban get their hands on anti-aircraft guns provided, for example, by Russia, then it is a game-changer, and forget about peace," said another senior Afghan security official.



ISLAMIC STATE OR UNITED STATES?

According to Afghan and U.S. officials, Russian representatives have maintained that government security forces, backed by U.S. special forces and air strikes, have not done enough to stem the growth of Islamic State in Afghanistan.

Militants loyal to the radical Middle East-based network have carved out territory along the border with Pakistan, and have found themselves fighting not only Afghan and foreign troops, but also the Taliban, who compete for land, influence, and fighters.

Taliban officials dismissed the idea that their ties to Russia had anything to do with fighting Islamic State.

"In early 2008, when Russia began supporting us, ISIS(Islamic State) didn't exist anywhere in the world," the senior Taliban official said. "Their sole purpose was to strengthen us against the U.S. and its allies."

That was echoed by Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid, who said "ISIS is not an issue".

Nicholson said the talk of Islamic State is a smokescreen designed to justify Russian policies.

"Their (Russia's) narrative goes something like this: that the Taliban are the ones fighting Islamic State, not the Afghan government," Nicholson said.

"So this public legitimacy that Russia lends to the Taliban is not based on fact, but is used as a way to essentially undermine the Afghan government and the NATO efforts and bolster the belligerents."



(Additional reporting by Jibran Ahmad in Pakistan and Tatiana Ustinova and Andrew Osborn in Moscow; Editing by Mike Collett-White)
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN13W2XJ

So its Russia, pakistan, Iran, Qatar, Saudi Arabia ( read an article about them bankrolling the Taliban). Everybody is to blame for the failures of Afghanistan but not Afghanistan.

I swear at this point they are just looking for excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Afghan and American officials are increasingly worried that any deepening of ties between Russia and Taliban militants fighting to topple the government in Kabul could complicate an already precarious security situation.

Russian officials have denied they provide aid to the insurgents, who are contesting large swathes of territory and inflicting heavy casualties, and say their limited contacts are aimed at bringing the Taliban to the negotiating table.

*Leaders in Kabul say Russian support for the Afghan Taliban appears to be mostly political so far.

But a series of recent meetings they say has taken place in Moscow and Tajikistan has made Afghan intelligence and defense officials nervous about more direct support including weapons or funding.*

A senior Afghan security official called Russian support for the Taliban a "dangerous new trend", an analysis echoed by the top U.S. commander in Afghanistan, General John Nicholson.

He told reporters at a briefing in Washington last week that Russia had joined Iran and Pakistan as countries with a "malign influence" in Afghanistan, and said Moscow was lending legitimacy to the Taliban.

Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova pushed back at Nicholson's comments in a briefing in Moscow on Wednesday, calling them naive and inaccurate.

"We have repeatedly said that Russia is not carrying out any secret talks with the Taliban and is not providing it with any kind of support," she said.

Zakharova said Russia favors a negotiated peace in Afghanistan, which can only happen by cultivating contacts with all players, including the Taliban.

The Russian embassy in Kabul has scheduled a press conference for Thursday to discuss Afghan-Russian relations, amid reports that the Afghan parliament plans to investigate Russia's ties with the Taliban.


*ANOTHER "GREAT GAME"?*

Afghanistan has long been the scene of international intrigue and intervention, with the British and Russians jockeying for power during the 19th Century "Great Game," and the United States helping Pakistan provide weapons and funding to Afghan rebels fighting Soviet forces in the 1980s.

Taliban officials told Reuters that the group has had significant contacts with Moscow since at least 2007, adding that Russian involvement did not extend beyond "moral and political support".

"We had a common enemy," said one senior Taliban official. "We needed support to get rid of the United States and its allies in Afghanistan and Russia wanted all foreign troops to leave Afghanistan as quickly as possible."

Moscow has been critical of the United States and NATO over their handling of the war in Afghanistan, but Russia initially helped provide helicopters for the Afghan military and agreed to a supply route for coalition materials through Russia.

Most of that cooperation has fallen apart as relations between Russia and the West deteriorated in recent years over the conflicts in Ukraine and Syria.

Incoming U.S. president Donald Trump, who takes office in January, has signaled a desire to improve relations with Russia, meaning future U.S. and Russian policies could change.


*FOREIGN MEETINGS*

In recent months, Taliban representatives have held several meetings with Russian officials, according to both Taliban and Afghan government sources.

Those meetings included a visit to Tajikistan by the Taliban shadow governor of Kunduz province, Mullah Abdul Salam, said Kunduz police chief Qasim Jangalbagh.

Another recent meeting occurred in Moscow itself, according to an official at the presidential palace in Kabul.

Afghan officials did not produce evidence of direct Russian aid, but recent cross-border flights by unidentified helicopters and seizures of brand new "Russian-made" guns had raised concerns that regional actors may be playing a larger role, Jangalbagh said.

"If the Taliban get their hands on anti-aircraft guns provided, for example, by Russia, then it is a game-changer, and forget about peace," said another senior Afghan security official.


*ISLAMIC STATE OR UNITED STATES?*

According to Afghan and U.S. officials, Russian representatives have maintained that government security forces, backed by U.S. special forces and air strikes, have not done enough to stem the growth of Islamic State in Afghanistan.

Militants loyal to the radical Middle East-based network have carved out territory along the border with Pakistan, and have found themselves fighting not only Afghan and foreign troops, but also the Taliban, who compete for land, influence, and fighters.

Taliban officials dismissed the idea that their ties to Russia had anything to do with fighting Islamic State.

"In early 2008, when Russia began supporting us, ISIS(Islamic State) didn't exist anywhere in the world," the senior Taliban official said. "Their sole purpose was to strengthen us against the U.S. and its allies."

That was echoed by Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid, who said "ISIS is not an issue".

Nicholson said the talk of Islamic State is a smokescreen designed to justify Russian policies.

"Their (Russia's) narrative goes something like this: that the Taliban are the ones fighting Islamic State, not the Afghan government," Nicholson said.

"So this public legitimacy that Russia lends to the Taliban is not based on fact, but is used as a way to essentially undermine the Afghan government and the NATO efforts and bolster the belligerents."

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-a...b84&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Khanate

Russia, Iran, Pakistan and Aliens from Mars are plotting against the Afghan government. It is not the rampant corruption, lawlessness, and the failure of Afghan governance that is allowing space to Taliban. And not like Afghanistan's Vice President beat up and kidnapp a political rival or something.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

once US and northern alliance worried Soviets. It's payback time i think.


----------



## Rasengan

@A-Team....haha Open your big mouth against the Russians...why are you silent? I told you Pakistan was going to teach your country a lesson.


----------



## MaMo

Rasengan said:


> @A-Team....haha Open your big mouth against the Russians...why are you silent? I told you Pakistan was going to teach your country a lesson.


Like we did by helping the mujahideen and U.S. topple Soviets? And like we did by supporting the Taliban over Northern Alliance? Or maybe, by allowing US access post 9/11 to fight the Taliban? 

At the end, and looking at the mess today, who taught whom a lesson?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

MaMo said:


> Like we did by helping the mujahideen and U.S. topple Soviets? And like we did by supporting the Taliban over Northern Alliance? Or maybe, by allowing US access post 9/11 to fight the Taliban?
> 
> At the end, and looking at the mess today, who taught whom a lesson?



There is a big difference in winning a battle and winning a war. We helped the mujahideen which ultimately protected Pakistan from the Soviet Union, thus our policy was correct. We supported the Taliban because the mujahideen were fighting among themselves and the Northern Alliance was anti-Pakistan, thus our policy at the time was also correct. Collateral damage and death did occur in Pakistan....however, the Taliban now control 40% of Afghanistan...and regional and international powers are talking to them. Ghani's Government will not survive much longer and in between the ashes a new regime would rise that would be pro-Pakistan. In the last three years terrorism has been reduced to 500% and CPEC has kick started...today Pakistan is much stronger and Afghanistan is much weaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaMo

The only reason Pakistanis felt we had to intervene in Soviet was is because we were made to believe so: by the Western media, which was very much pro-US. And by our government which was to fighting on US' behalf. There was no direct threat towards Pakistan at all. Even if we agree that Soviets had to be stopped to save Pakistan, then don't you think Afghans deserve equal credit for avoiding escalation on our soil?

Northern Alliance were formed of mujahideen and communist groups. The same mujahideen we supported against the Soviets. They, again, were no direct threat to Pakistan. Maybe you should read on collaboration between Masoud-Rabbani-Hekmatyar to understand why exactly Northern Alliance fell apart. Their collaboration had nothing to with, or against, Pakistan.

And you can't force a nation to be pro or anti anyone. Doesn't matter how powerful you are, force is not going to work on any nation: despite their state. Taliban was pro-Pakistan, but they escalated racism, illiteracy, backwardness and intolerance to a level no regime ever had previously. And we've seen a glimpse of their amazingness in KPK (now don't tell me about the good and bad Taliban).

Controlling is one thing, and forcing is another. Pakistani government cannot afford to support a regime of force and backwardness, it will eventually backfire like it in our recent history. If anything can prevail escalation of terrorism and instability in Afghanistan, then it's complete elimination of Taliban. From the very root. Unfortunately, the country doesn't have warriors like they used to in the 80's and 90's to do the job.


----------



## nadeemkhan110

Leaders in Kabul say Russian support for the Afghan Taliban appears to be mostly political so far.
KABUL (Reuters) - Afghan and American officials are increasingly worried that any deepening of ties between Russia and Taliban militants fighting to topple the government in Kabul could complicate an already precarious security situation.

Russian officials have denied they provide aid to the insurgents, who are contesting large swathes of territory and inflicting heavy casualties, and say their limited contacts are aimed at bringing the Taliban to the negotiating table.




Leaders in Kabul say Russian support for the Afghan Taliban appears to be mostly political so far.

But a series of recent meetings they say has taken place in Moscow and Tajikistan has made Afghanintelligence and defense officials nervous about more direct support including weapons or funding.

A senior Afghan security official called Russian support for the Taliban a "dangerous new trend", an analysis echoed by the top U.S. commander in Afghanistan, General John Nicholson.

He told reporters at a briefing in Washington last week that Russia had joined Iran and Pakistan as countries with a "malign influence" in Afghanistan, and said Moscow was lending legitimacy to the Taliban.

Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova pushed back at Nicholson’s comments in a briefing in Moscow on Wednesday, calling them naive and inaccurate.

"We have repeatedly said that Russia is not carrying out any secret talks with the Taliban and is not providing it with any kind of support," she said.

Zakharova said Russia favors a negotiated peace in Afghanistan, which can only happen by cultivating contacts with all players, including the Taliban.

The Russian embassy in Kabul has scheduled a press conference for Thursday to discuss Afghan-Russian relations, amid reports that the Afghan parliament plans to investigate Russia’s ties with the Taliban.

*ANOTHER "GREAT GAME"?*

Afghanistan has long been the scene of international intrigue and intervention, with the British and Russians jockeying for power during the 19th Century "Great Game," and the United States helping Pakistan provide weapons and funding to Afghan rebels fighting Soviet forces in the 1980s.

Taliban officials told Reuters that the group has had significant contacts with Moscow since at least 2007, adding that Russian involvement did not extend beyond "moral and political support".

"We had a common enemy," said one senior Taliban official. "We needed support to get rid of the United States and its allies in Afghanistan and Russia wanted all foreign troops to leave Afghanistan as quickly as possible."

Moscow has been critical of the United States and NATO over their handling of the war in Afghanistan, but Russia initially helped provide helicopters for the Afghan military and agreed to a supply route for coalition materials through Russia.

Most of that cooperation has fallen apart as relations between Russia and the West deteriorated in recent years over the conflicts in Ukraine and Syria.

Incoming U.S. president Donald Trump, who takes office in January, has signaled a desire to improve relations with Russia, meaning future U.S. and Russian policies could change.

*FOREIGN MEETINGS*

In recent months, Taliban representatives have held several meetings with Russian officials, according to both Taliban and Afghan government sources.

Those meetings included a visit to Tajikistan by the Taliban shadow governor of Kunduz province, Mullah Abdul Salam, said Kunduz police chief Qasim Jangalbagh.

Another recent meeting occurred in Moscow itself, according to an official at the presidential palace in Kabul.

Afghan officials did not produce evidence of direct Russian aid, but recent cross-border flights by unidentified helicopters and seizures of brand new "Russian-made" guns had raised concerns that regional actors may be playing a larger role, Jangalbagh said.

"If the Taliban get their hands on anti-aircraft guns provided, for example, by Russia, then it is a game-changer, and forget about peace," said another senior Afghan security official.

*ISLAMIC STATE OR UNITED STATES?*

According to Afghan and U.S. officials, Russian representatives have maintained that government security forces, backed by U.S. special forces and air strikes, have not done enough to stem the growth of Islamic State in Afghanistan.

Militants loyal to the radical Middle East-based network have carved out territory along the border with Pakistan, and have found themselves fighting not only Afghan and foreign troops, but also the Taliban, who compete for land, influence, and fighters.

Taliban officials dismissed the idea that their ties to Russia had anything to do with fighting Islamic State.

"In early 2008, when Russia began supporting us, ISIS(Islamic State) didn’t exist anywhere in the world," the senior Taliban official said. "Their sole purpose was to strengthen us against the U.S. and its allies."

That was echoed by Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid, who said "ISIS is not an issue".

Nicholson said the talk of Islamic State is a smokescreen designed to justify Russian policies.

"Their (Russia’s) narrative goes something like this: that the Taliban are the ones fighting Islamic State, not the Afghan government," Nicholson said.

"So this public legitimacy that Russia lends to the Taliban is not based on fact, but is used as a way to essentially undermine the Afghan government and the NATO efforts and bolster the belligerents."

Source: http://dunyanews.tv/en/World/364504-Ties-between-Russia-and-the-Taliban-worry-Afghan-


----------



## pakistani342

saiyan0321 said:


> Afghan and American officials are increasingly worried that any deepening of ties between Russia and Taliban militants fighting to topple the government in Kabul could complicate an already precarious security situation.
> 
> Russian officials have denied they provide aid to the insurgents, who are contesting large swathes of territory and inflicting heavy casualties, and say their limited contacts are aimed at bringing the Taliban to the negotiating table.
> 
> Leaders in Kabul say Russian support for the Afghan Taliban appears to be mostly political so far.
> 
> But a series of recent meetings they say has taken place in Moscow and Tajikistan has made Afghan intelligence and defense officials nervous about more direct support including weapons or funding.
> 
> A senior Afghan security official called Russian support for the Taliban a "dangerous new trend", an analysis echoed by the top U.S. commander in Afghanistan, General John Nicholson.
> 
> He told reporters at a briefing in Washington last week that Russia had joined Iran and Pakistan as countries with a "malign influence" in Afghanistan, and said Moscow was lending legitimacy to the Taliban.
> 
> Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova pushed back at Nicholson's comments in a briefing in Moscow on Wednesday, calling them naive and inaccurate.
> 
> "We have repeatedly said that Russia is not carrying out any secret talks with the Taliban and is not providing it with any kind of support," she said.
> 
> Zakharova said Russia favors a negotiated peace in Afghanistan, which can only happen by cultivating contacts with all players, including the Taliban.
> 
> The Russian embassy in Kabul has scheduled a press conference for Thursday to discuss Afghan-Russian relations, amid reports that the Afghan parliament plans to investigate Russia's ties with the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER "GREAT GAME"?
> 
> *Reuters*
> 
> *TOP NEWS*
> 
> 
> *BUSINESS*
> *MARKETS*
> *WORLD*
> *POLITICS*
> *TECHNOLOGY*
> *COMMENTARY*
> *BREAKINGVIEWS*
> *MONEY*
> *LIFE*
> *PICTURES*
> *VIDEO*
> 
> 
> TOP NEWS
> Wed Dec 7, 2016 | 9:00 PM EST
> *Ties between Russia and the Taliban worry Afghan, U.S. officials*
> ‹
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/2
> Members of the Taliban gather at the site of the execution of three men accused of murdering a couple during a robbery in Gha...
> REUTERS/STRINGER/FILE PHOTO+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2
> Members of the Taliban stand at the site of the execution of three men in Ghazni province, Afghanistan, April 18, 2015.
> REUTERS/STRINGER/FILE PHOTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/2
> Members of the Taliban gather at the site of the execution of three men accused of murdering a couple during a robbery in Gha...
> REUTERS/STRINGER/FILE PHOTO+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2
> Members of the Taliban stand at the site of the execution of three men in Ghazni province, Afghanistan, April 18, 2015.
> REUTERS/STRINGER/FILE PHOTO
> ›
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan has long been the scene of international intrigue and intervention, with the British and Russians jockeying for power during the 19th Century "Great Game," and the United States helping Pakistan provide weapons and funding to Afghan rebels fighting Soviet forces in the 1980s.
> 
> Taliban officials told Reuters that the group has had significant contacts with Moscow since at least 2007, adding that Russian involvement did not extend beyond "moral and political support".
> 
> "We had a common enemy," said one senior Taliban official. "We needed support to get rid of the United States and its allies in Afghanistan and Russia wanted all foreign troops to leave Afghanistan as quickly as possible."
> 
> Moscow has been critical of the United States and NATO over their handling of the war in Afghanistan, but Russia initially helped provide helicopters for the Afghan military and agreed to a supply route for coalition materials through Russia.
> 
> Most of that cooperation has fallen apart as relations between Russia and the West deteriorated in recent years over the conflicts in Ukraine and Syria.
> 
> Incoming U.S. president Donald Trump, who takes office in January, has signaled a desire to improve relations with Russia, meaning future U.S. and Russian policies could change.
> 
> 
> 
> FOREIGN MEETINGS
> 
> In recent months, Taliban representatives have held several meetings with Russian officials, according to both Taliban and Afghan government sources.
> 
> Those meetings included a visit to Tajikistan by the Taliban shadow governor of Kunduz province, Mullah Abdul Salam, said Kunduz police chief Qasim Jangalbagh.
> 
> Another recent meeting occurred in Moscow itself, according to an official at the presidential palace in Kabul.
> 
> Afghan officials did not produce evidence of direct Russian aid, but recent cross-border flights by unidentified helicopters and seizures of brand new "Russian-made" guns had raised concerns that regional actors may be playing a larger role, Jangalbagh said.
> 
> "If the Taliban get their hands on anti-aircraft guns provided, for example, by Russia, then it is a game-changer, and forget about peace," said another senior Afghan security official.
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC STATE OR UNITED STATES?
> 
> According to Afghan and U.S. officials, Russian representatives have maintained that government security forces, backed by U.S. special forces and air strikes, have not done enough to stem the growth of Islamic State in Afghanistan.
> 
> Militants loyal to the radical Middle East-based network have carved out territory along the border with Pakistan, and have found themselves fighting not only Afghan and foreign troops, but also the Taliban, who compete for land, influence, and fighters.
> 
> Taliban officials dismissed the idea that their ties to Russia had anything to do with fighting Islamic State.
> 
> "In early 2008, when Russia began supporting us, ISIS(Islamic State) didn't exist anywhere in the world," the senior Taliban official said. "Their sole purpose was to strengthen us against the U.S. and its allies."
> 
> That was echoed by Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid, who said "ISIS is not an issue".
> 
> Nicholson said the talk of Islamic State is a smokescreen designed to justify Russian policies.
> 
> "Their (Russia's) narrative goes something like this: that the Taliban are the ones fighting Islamic State, not the Afghan government," Nicholson said.
> 
> "So this public legitimacy that Russia lends to the Taliban is not based on fact, but is used as a way to essentially undermine the Afghan government and the NATO efforts and bolster the belligerents."
> 
> 
> 
> (Additional reporting by Jibran Ahmad in Pakistan and Tatiana Ustinova and Andrew Osborn in Moscow; Editing by Mike Collett-White)
> http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN13W2XJ
> 
> So its Russia, pakistan, Iran, Qatar, Saudi Arabia ( read an article about them bankrolling the Taliban). Everybody is to blame for the failures of Afghanistan but not Afghanistan.
> 
> I swear at this point they are just looking for excuses.



*This could really be very very bad news*. I wonder if Putin is planning on doing an Afghanistan to the US. 

The US used the Mujahideen to give the Soviets a bloody nose -- I wonder if Putin is thinking of doing the same with the Taliban against a US backed government in Kabul this time.

The US must be careful not to get trapped by the bear in Afghanistan -- the results would add the the disastrous loss of life and treasure in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

pakistani342 said:


> *This could really be very very bad news*. I wonder if Putin is planning on doing an Afghanistan to the US.
> 
> The US used the Mujahideen to give the Soviets a bloody nose -- I wonder if Putin is thinking of doing the same with the Taliban against a US backed government in Kabul this time.
> 
> The US must be careful not to get trapped by the bear in Afghanistan -- the results would add the the disastrous loss of life and treasure in Afghanistan.




With Putin you can't really out anything out. He annexed Crimea right under the nose of the US and has only sent forced to completely curtail the efforts of the US against Assad. Quite frankly Afghanistan would be in the eyes of Putin. The thing is, as pointed out by the Taliban spokesperson, Russia has been in talks with the Taliban since 2007 long before the threat of ISIS every emerged on the global landscape. It seems a convenient excuse and weapons ( although never a solid proof to point involvement due to black market existence) of Russian origins have been found there. We can only speculate but the thing is that Afghanistan is becoming all the more volatile and the situation is not improving from any scale. 

Now articles are coming up highlighting that the Saudis are bank rolling them. This funding along with the money they get from the fields of opium of urzugan and Helmand along with the mines of badakshan makes them a powerful enemy to face.

Yet Afghanistan hides its incompetence by targeting Pakistan left right and center rather than look at the far larger players in the region as well as its own inability to wrest conquered territories from the Taliban. 

Their hatred and lack of priorities are highlighted from the fact that during the torkham incident they sent several brigades in total of 20000 to 50000 men for a border conflict to fight pakistan to stop building of a gate ( which was built by the way) yet they can't send reinforcements to retake lost territory in Helmand, Farah, badakshan, nuwa, Kandahar, kunduz e.t.c incompetence and complete lack of will.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

MaMo said:


> The only reason Pakistanis felt we had to intervene in Soviet was is because we were made to believe so: by the Western media, which was very much pro-US. And by our government which was to fighting on US' behalf. There was no direct threat towards Pakistan at all. Even if we agree that Soviets had to be stopped to save Pakistan, then don't you think Afghans deserve equal credit for avoiding escalation on our soil?
> 
> Northern Alliance were formed of mujahideen and communist groups. The same mujahideen we supported against the Soviets. They, again, were no direct threat to Pakistan. Maybe you should read on collaboration between Masoud-Rabbani-Hekmatyar to understand why exactly Northern Alliance fell apart. Their collaboration had nothing to with, or against, Pakistan.
> 
> And you can't force a nation to be pro or anti anyone. Doesn't matter how powerful you are, force is not going to work on any nation: despite their state. Taliban was pro-Pakistan, but they escalated racism, illiteracy, backwardness and intolerance to a level no regime ever had previously. And we've seen a glimpse of their amazingness in KPK (now don't tell me about the good and bad Taliban).
> 
> Controlling is one thing, and forcing is another. Pakistani government cannot afford to support a regime of force and backwardness, it will eventually backfire like it in our recent history. If anything can prevail escalation of terrorism and instability in Afghanistan, then it's complete elimination of Taliban. From the very root. Unfortunately, the country doesn't have warriors like they used to in the 80's and 90's to do the job.


Talibans are no issue for us they never stood against us even though we had deal with hammer hand but they wer always in our favor

but to give them bad name US and their pet Gaydia launches terrorist and they used the name of talibans to do terror in Pakistan

ONCE USA USED TALIBANS AGAINST RUSSIA NOW RUSSIA IS RETURNING THE FAVOR TO THEM AND AT THAT USA NEEDED US TO COUNTER RUSSIA AND EVEN NOW RUSSIA NEED PAKISTAN TO COUNTER USA AND USA KNOWS HOW DEADLY WE WER AND HOW DEADLY WE ARE

YOU TRIED TO BACKSTABBED US AND THROUGH US OUT LIKE USED TISSUE PAPER AND SUPPORT OUR ENEMY GAYDIA NOW YOU WILL PAY FOR IT


----------



## TMA

saiyan0321 said:


> With Putin you can't really out anything out. He annexed Crimea right under the nose of the US and has only sent forced to completely curtail the efforts of the US against Assad. Quite frankly Afghanistan would be in the eyes of Putin. The thing is, as pointed out by the Taliban spokesperson, Russia has been in talks with the Taliban since 2007 long before the threat of ISIS every emerged on the global landscape. It seems a convenient excuse and weapons ( although never a solid proof to point involvement due to black market existence) of Russian origins have been found there. We can only speculate but the thing is that Afghanistan is becoming all the more volatile and the situation is not improving from any scale.
> 
> Now articles are coming up highlighting that the Saudis are bank rolling them. This funding along with the money they get from the fields of opium of urzugan and Helmand along with the mines of badakshan makes them a powerful enemy to face.
> 
> Yet Afghanistan hides its incompetence by targeting Pakistan left right and center rather than look at the far larger players in the region as well as its own inability to wrest conquered territories from the Taliban.
> 
> Their hatred and lack of priorities are highlighted from the fact that during the torkham incident they sent several brigades in total of 20000 to 50000 men for a border conflict to fight pakistan to stop building of a gate ( which was built by the way) yet they can't send reinforcements to retake lost territory in Helmand, Farah, badakshan, nuwa, Kandahar, kunduz e.t.c incompetence and complete lack of will.


Russia did not annex Crimea. It was a willing re-integration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaMo

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> Talibans are no issue for us they never stood against us even though we had deal with hammer hand but they wer always in our favor
> 
> but to give them bad name US and their pet Gaydia launches terrorist and they used the name of talibans to do terror in Pakistan
> 
> ONCE USA USED TALIBANS AGAINST RUSSIA NOW RUSSIA IS RETURNING THE FAVOR TO THEM AND AT THAT USA NEEDED US TO COUNTER RUSSIA AND EVEN NOW RUSSIA NEED PAKISTAN TO COUNTER USA AND USA KNOWS HOW DEADLY WE WER AND HOW DEADLY WE ARE
> 
> YOU TRIED TO BACKSTABBED US AND THROUGH US OUT LIKE USED TISSUE PAPER AND SUPPORT OUR ENEMY GAYDIA NOW YOU WILL PAY FOR IT


You're not getting the point. U.S. and Russia both are two sides of the same coin. A few decades back the U.S. used our government to stand up against Russia, now Russia wants to do opposite. In both situations, instead of giving a hand, our government will give their entire body away; which is the well being of the nation.

Besides, Russia is not a superpower like it used to be, nor are they financially strong enough for Pakistan to benefit from. The U.S. also paid our government billions of Dollars in return of supporting the Afghan-Soviet war, but what happened eventually? Russia can't even afford to aid hundreds of millions, forget about billions.

Besides, when you have China and Turkey on your side, why would you want the country to get involved in ANOTHER war that isn't even meant to be ours?


----------



## jha

A very dangerous game if true. If Russia indeed makes this move, US will payback somewhere else. Most Probably in Syria.


----------



## Khanate

jha said:


> A very dangerous game if true. If Russia indeed makes this move, US will payback somewhere else. Most Probably in Syria.




If you think U.S. is going to fund al-Qaeda proxies in Syria to get even with Russia then you're smoking quality hashish. Other than U.S. boots on the ground which means casualties, there are few options in Syria. If Obama could do something, he would have done it a long time ago. He is not exactly a pacifist.


----------



## jha

Khanate said:


> If you think U.S. is going to fund al-Qaeda proxies in Syria to get even with Russia then you're smoking quality hashish. Other than U.S. boots on the ground which means casualties, there are few options in Syria. If Obama could do something, he would have done it a long time ago. He is not exactly a pacifist.




You probably are right. But Obama has started to take some steps...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806957255052640256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

jha said:


> You probably are right. But Obama has started to take some steps...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806957255052640256










Topi-drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

